# 80 series dump cart



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

I have an 80 series dump cart that my dad bought back in 75. I wanted to clean it up a little and put new paint and decals on it. My problem lies with the JD dealer. They can't find anything on this thing. Now that it's not going to be easy to get the decals to match what I have, it's turning into a challenge. Next to going to a sign shop and have them replicated, does anyone know if there are any retro decals a guy can go ask about? I've cleaned and painted the wheels and replacing the bushings in them and going after new shoes next week for it. I'm going to take it apart and sand the frame down and repaint it, but the bed bottom has been stretched a bit due to being more used than looked at. I just wanna freshen it up a bit so it looks awesome from the road. I'm going to repaint with an automotive finish because I think it'll look better and last longer than say a 5$ JD green rattle can. Also, I've seen where the cart has been referred to as a patio cart. What does that mean? Anyway, here's a not so good pic of it from last year.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I know jorde's decals makes decals for old Deere tractors, they may b able to make some up for ya, it'll probably b pricey tho. I think the have a web site


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Try HAPCO parts:

http://hapcoparts.com/model80dumpcartdecalkit.aspx


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks grn! Here's some pics of the project.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Going to take some work, but it'll be worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup, But like I said earlier, I just want it to look good from the road. Yes it is a bit rough, but it was bought to use, and use it was. I think a good sanding and some paint and decals, and this will be ready for another 38 yrs. Good grief, I was 11 when we bought that.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

They were built to use, although I only use mine for shows & parades anymore.

Keep us posted! ~~ grnspot


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

They were built to use, although I only use mine for shows & parades anymore.

Keep us posted! ~~ grnspot


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Decals available. I have the same trailer. Went on line to JD, looked up the parts list, got the part numbers, called my dealer and got every decal for it. "Utility Cart" See my next post.


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Keithf. here you go. Go to John Deere Parts. Box maked "model,put in 80. List will come up, scroll down to 933-8, 50, 80 dump carts,click on it then scroll down to sectional index, drop down to 80 utility, click, look to the right, click on black arrow till you get to the view of the decals needed. get part numbers, use the online order feature or go to the dealer with part #s


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

I was told by a fellow JD restorer who also has a couple, depending on the year of manufacture, nicely restored could bring $800.00


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! Although I'm not going to do a full restoration, I will put some paint on it and re-label it. I still gotta haul stuff.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

I've gotten 200 more views on this than my 318, and I think that is a lot nicer to look at.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Update, I bought another cart that's in A LOT better shape, so I'm gonna make that the nice one. The rails aren't as beat up and the bed isn't pushed in. Crazy thing was 325$. Getting wheels painted and new rubber on it. The pics aren't very good because they were phone pics that were emailed to me. Can any one tell me the year this was made?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check out this post from WFM...

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/discus/messages/335/104516.html?1148014541

There's no specific breakdown of years for serial numbers on the 80 carts, just a general guideline.


----------

